# Coffee Compass - Cherry Cherry Espresso



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Thought I would share this one, very fruity (getting oranges) without the high acidity you can get from some Ethiopian beans. 18g brewed at 92 degrees with a long 35 sec pour yielded my best results, suprising crema too


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Nice! Just finished a bag of the Gusto Golds and Sweet bourbons from them, I personally preferred the sweet bourbons. Will have to check these out next time too. But switching it up and drinking mainly filter at the moment, got a bit tired of espresso for a bit...


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

If you're drinking a lot of filter, the Moata Ethiopian Bean from Foundry is worth a try, very fruity but quite sweet and not too acidic

I like Sweet Bourbon as well, you dont like Macchiato or Cortado's then as it works well with a splash of milk?! The Cuban Single Origin from Coffee Compass is also worth a try, very buttery if not a bit too moorish!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 like from me for the Cherry Cherry.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Have to say this is the only CC bean I haven't liked that much (have tried all the options in their espresso 3-pack now) but really I should have guessed as I'm not much of a fruity coffee fan! Not that it's bad, I'm still making and drinking it, though my other half has asked me not to make him any. But I won't get it again.

So be aware, it's VERY sweet and fruity.


----------

